# Bedsheet licking



## qtipthebun (Oct 23, 2011)

In the past day or two, Q-tip has started to lick my bedsheets incessantly. She's very thorough. I know licking is a sign of affection, and licking my sheets is probably her way of grooming me because I'm too ticklish to be groomed, but does anyone else have a bunny that does this? It's adorable but quite a surprise to go cuddle up a wet pillow!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep, it probably is her way of trying to groom you. Jelly always was thrilled to lick my arms, face, feet, pants shirt...she loooved licking me. 
p.s. Q-tip is an ADORABLE name for an ADORABLE bunny.


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks. She was solid white when I got her...but now she knows her name, so she no longer looks like a Q-tip, but I have to keep it!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds like some of ours too. That hot scratchy tongue is definitely ticklish.


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 24, 2011)

haha my dog has ocd for licking


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 25, 2011)

Becky loves to lick the sheets. The only issue is when she tries to rearrange them just right. Then we end up with tiny bunny nibble holes from where she picked them up to pull into place. Small price to pay for such cuteness.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 25, 2011)

Gus has licked me exactly twice (when there wasn't food involved). He's never been in my bed, so I can't tell you if he'd lick the sheets or not, but he'll hop up in my computer chair when I'm not in it and groom it. 

Rue


----------

